# New Parker bow....Blackhawk



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

way to go Parker... 08' looks awesome (improved) :darkbeer:


hey Toby any more info : specs & camo now being offered ???


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

found the BlackHawk specs : 

32 A/A
7 3/8 BH
3.85 bow wt.
325 fps.
$649 msrp.

08' camo offered ??? Parkers site not updated yet...


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks great and seems to be a much needed improvement, but is it just me or does that top limb look like it is bending alot more than the bottom?


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

I shot one the other day! Parker rep was in a local pro shop! Nice bow. Very quick for a solo cam! With a Correct arrow it shot around 330. BUt then we would in one of the speed pro high country arrows the dang thing shot 393 fps. IM NOT EVEN KIDDING saw it with my own eyes. It does have a harsh draw cycle!

They also have a nice new target bow. I shot it. That thing held like a freaking rock! I was very very suprised.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

RyanH said:


> I shot one the other day! Parker rep was in a local pro shop! Nice bow. Very quick for a solo cam! With a Correct arrow it shot around 330. BUt then we would in one of the speed pro high country arrows the dang thing shot 393 fps. IM NOT EVEN KIDDING saw it with my own eyes. It does have a harsh draw cycle!
> 
> They also have a nice new target bow. I shot it. That thing held like a freaking rock! I was very very suprised.



disclaimer on the above....Ryan is a studd and for all we know that was an 85lb bow with a 300 grain arrow :tongue:

sweet looking bow......


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Jose Boudreaux said:


> disclaimer on the above....Ryan is a studd and for all we know that was an 85lb bow with a 300 grain arrow :tongue:
> 
> sweet looking bow......


No the bow was set at 69 pounds! No joke man! Its a shooter for sure but liek I said very harsh draw cycle!


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

I saw a pic of the new target bow...it is in camo as well. called the shooting star, if i remember correctly......roughly 37 inch axle to axle, 8.5 inch brace, 310 ibo


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

I think Parker, Martin, and Bear have the right idea. They are building some really awesome bows and not jacking the prices to rediculous heights like Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, & PSE. These four are indeed building great stuff but I think they are quickly pricing themselves out of a large market. Not only that but their margins are starting to leave alot to be desired as well. A shop can make a decent margin with Bear and Martin.


----------



## Skitterz (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone interested in seeing the new bow's can go to there website and click on request a catalog and then the 2008 catalog . http://www.parkerbows.com/pb/2007/reqcat.html


----------



## Pabowhunter29 (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you


Skitterz said:


> Anyone interested in seeing the new bow's can go to there website and click on request a catalog and then the 2008 catalog . http://www.parkerbows.com/pb/2007/reqcat.html


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I shot the Parkers at the ATA show as well as everything else there. I got to say I thought the new Raptor Parker come out with was my choice between the two. Yes the Blackhawk was an extremely nice bow. A BIG upgrade for Parker. But for a hunting bow the Raptor REALLY impressed me. Extremely smooth and didnt buzz the hand and like I said I shot it all. And BTW I do not own a Parker but it sure made me think. In the last two or three years Parker has made some good strides.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

has anyone seen the camo on the new BlackHawk & Raptor ??? I believe Parkers site notes they now offer them in the new "G-1" camo...

cannot wait to fire one


----------

